# For Solo Trumpet, Solo Trombone & Wind Ensemble



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

For 2021 postings here, this will be the only synthetic one I'll be doing.

I have several video performance premieres that took place late in 2020 and I know of 4 different performances of other works that will be played later this year starting in February and also two pieces that have been professionally recorded and will now go into post-recording production. So I'm sure I shall share some of those as time goes along.

But for the time being here's a work that has been quite a time consumer for me. I think I started this November and just today the score is completely done except for program notes. Writing for large wind ensemble is always more exhausting than writing for a standard size orchestra as they have many more individual parts and many more transpositions to deal with.

While I will be sending out the score next week to a few wind ensemble directors for their consideration to program it, I think that due to (1) featuring two soloists and (2) many chamber like passages, they may kill its chances. However, I think the piece would appeal to the typical band audience member.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kd443dc5m60hqtj/For Tpt, Trb and Wind Ensemble.mp3?dl=0


----------

